# best micro fert for inverts



## alzak (16 Mar 2011)

Hi

looks like copper in my micro fert do not work well on shrimps and snails what do you use something safe on inverts ??


----------



## KnowledgeRoots (15 Aug 2011)

First of all 3 things:

1) I have used TNC trace for a while now and never had a problem, even if i overdose.

2) Here is a comparison table made by James, showing Seachem Flourish to have the least amount of copper.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/traces.htm

3) This is the BSS (bee shrimp store) product. Scroll down and look at the analysis, that is apparently the safe amount of Cu for dwarf shrimp. However I have never purchased anything from the bee shrimp store ( but would like to   ) so i cannot comment on if it works

http://beeshrimp.co.uk/trace-elements-2 ... -p-97.html

Hope this helps,   

Neil


----------

